# 

## Dzięcioł

Witam wszystkich serdecznie, forum czytam już od jakiegoś czasu
ale dopiero teraz postanowiłem się zarejestrować.
Mam nadzieję że udzielicie mi cennych rad.
Pozdrawiam Łukasz

----------

